# Externe Festplatte 2.5' eSATA ohne Stromkabel



## wwwjensweb (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

bin auf der suche nach einer externen festplatte für meinen laptop. würde diese gerne über eSATA (der schnellste bei mir verfügbare anschluss) betreiben. würde eine 2.5 zoll festplatte bevorzugen, da diese doch einiges mobiler sind und ich hoffe auf ein netzteil verzichten zu können. beim betrieb über USB scheint dies ja auch der fall zu sein, nur wenn man eSATA benutzt habe ich sehr oft gelesen benötigt man entweder ein Netzteil oder neben eSATA noch einen USB-Anschluss zur Stromversorgung.

nun die frage:
gibt es auch externe platten über eSATA die keinen weiteren stromanschluss brauchen?

ob komplett fertig oder eine kombi aus gehäuse + interner 2.5 ist mir gleich.
habe allerdings auch manchmal bei gehäusen gelesen "bis 750gb", ist das wirklich festgelegt? würde mir gerne mind. 1TB zulegen.

danke leute,

lg,

Jens


----------



## th_h_hexley (3. Januar 2012)

wwwjensweb schrieb:


> gibt es auch externe platten über eSATA die keinen weiteren stromanschluss brauchen?



Es war mal geplant Strom über eSATA zu liefern, aber Laufwerke, die das können, habe ich in freier Wildbahn noch nicht gesehen. Die wenigen externen  2.5" Platten mit eSATA Anschluss brauchen eigentlich immer zusätzlichen Strom.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

Es gibt auch esata mit Stromführung, allerdings muss dazu auch der Port am Laptop dann ein "besonderer" sein - ich weiß auch nicht, wie die dann evlt. heißen ^^  

aber schau hier zB Verbatim 53020 1TB externe Festplatte 6,3cm schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   da steht es in der Produktbeschreibung drin, und der erste User hat wohl auch Erfahrung mit dem Betrieb NUR per esata. So oder so geht es aber dann halt zur Not per esata + für den Strom USB.


Bei den Einzelgehäusen ist halt die Frage, ob die vlt. nur vorsichtshalber als Grenze 750GB angeben, weil die größere noch nicht getestet hatten oder die größeren etwas mehr Strom brauchen...


----------

